# First cycle Log



## GenetixSupreme (Oct 19, 2013)

Just starting a log for you guys to look at and give feedback.

Current stats:
23yo
175-178lbs
5'9"

Running:
Watson Test Cypionate @ 400mg a week, may be bumping up to 500mg
Anavar @ 40mg a week

PCT:
Clomid

AI:
Exemestane

Day 1, October 15th pinned 2cc's right away... Because I'm stupid? I have no idea why I put 2cc's in but whatever 'preloading' I suppose? So I wont pin again until week two. Took 1 1/2 cc's Anavar at night.

Day 2, October 16th  1cc Anavar in the morning, 1cc at night. 

Day 3, October 17th  1cc Anavar in the morning, 1cc at night. Getting low back pumps.

Day 4, October 18th 1cc Anavar in the morning, 1cc at night. Stronger low back pump, took some taurine to help with it.

Will keep updating,

Thanks guys


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 19, 2013)

how many weeks u plan on running everything?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Oct 19, 2013)

10 weeks, 12 if I can get my hands on more.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 19, 2013)

whats your test dosed at per ml?...assuming its 200-250/ml....id recommend twice a week on cyp...say mon. thurs...just because you frontloaded 4-500, you didn't have to skip a day....thats the point of frontloading


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 19, 2013)

get more 10 weeks its just getting crazy 12-14 is better


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Oct 20, 2013)

Trying to get some more BB, and yes Popeye its 200mg/mL. Im sticking to 400mg per week and since I did that initially and now waiting until Monday for 1cc. As this being my first cycle I don't want to suppress my HPTA too heavily... But if I cant get more I will bump the dose.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 20, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Trying to get some more BB, and yes Popeye its 200mg/mL. Im sticking to 400mg per week and since I did that initially and now waiting until Monday for 1cc. As this being my first cycle I don't want to suppress my HPTA too heavily... But if I cant get more I will bump the dose.



you cant be alittle shutdown..its either shut or not 400mg or a gram will shut u down the same


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 20, 2013)

400mg for 10 -12 weeks will get u results nothing to where people will freak out but you can look good


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Oct 31, 2013)

Days 5-6 October 19-20, 1cc Anavar in the morning and at night.

Day 7 October 21, 1cc Test, 1cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 8-9 October 22-23, 1cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 10 October 24, 1cc Test, 1cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 11-13 October 25-27, 1cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 14 October 18, 1cc Test, 1cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 15-16 October 29-30, upped dose of Anavar to 1.5cc morning and night.

Day 17 October 31, 1cc Test, 1.5cc Anavar morning and night.

Will post some progress pics soon.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Nov 4, 2013)

Bottom three from left to right start from 2009 to 2013. Top two are current.





Diggin the pink boys? Breast Cancer Awareness Represent!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 4, 2013)

First of all, heres a problem I see all across the forums-

STOP USING THE TERM "SHUT DOWN"!!

*SHUTDOWN=NOT ABLE TO CREATE ENDOGENOUS HORMONES*

Cycles cause SUPPRESSION of hormone creation, not SHUTDOWN

If that was the case, after every 1st cycle everyone would be on TRT LOL

Shutdown occurs from never coming off/not off long enough to get the body to start making hormones

Bump test to 500mg too


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> First of all, heres a problem I see all across the forums-
> 
> STOP USING THE TERM "SHUT DOWN"!!
> 
> ...



Without a proper pct with quality medication everyone WOULD be on trt after cycle one.


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking great, GS!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Without a proper pct with quality medication everyone WOULD be on trt after cycle one.



Not everyone....depends on variables like dosages, cycle length, etc

I and a couple of my buds NEVER ran PCT (hell I have yet to even take ancillaries) through oral cycles and my first two times with Test

I turned out fine on bloodwork, so did they...its all individual

Thats why a few years ago I started thinkin how PCT is overblown

Of course, its NOT overblown and needed for most, so I'd be hurtin some folks telling them not to do pct lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2013)

Letro is an ancillary


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Letro is an ancillary



You little...lol

I mean for what its intended for, not during cycle for just water loss..plus its the only one I've ran lol

Btw bud i got off letro, just letting deca shower me with her wetness again

I know your glad for my joints sake lol


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 5, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Not everyone....depends on variables like dosages, cycle length, etc
> 
> I turned out fine on bloodwork, so did they...its all individual
> 
> ...



When I first started I had no freaking clue what PCT was... I got my gear from shady places and these sort of sites weren't really around yet. So my initial years experimenting with AAS I never used any sort of ancillary or did a PCT. Never got any sort of "depression" afterwards or feeling down... in fact I felt like I was still on 6 months after I had stopped sometimes.

Like he said - this is probably abnormal and I would not recommend it - you all have the resources at your fingertips so use them.

POB you posted an article a while back, if I remember correctly, called "the art of coming off steroids"? A good read which detailed how people used to "come off" back in the day without PCT. Basically gives a timetable of your natural recovery. (8 week windows of clearing, bottom, and ramping back up your levels)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2013)

That article was written by glycoman who is a member of basskiller's board.  It was a good one. 

I know PCT is important for recovery because we have bloodwork to prove it. 

But some of the ancillary stuff we do like caber on Deca is lame.

Now let's all stop hijacking this log. Hulk, shut up! Lol


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That article was written by glycoman who is a member of basskiller's board.  It was a good one.
> 
> I know PCT is important for recovery because we have bloodwork to prove it.
> 
> ...



Hulk let little guy make log

Hulk quiet now


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Nov 14, 2013)

Day 18-20 November 1-3, 1.5cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 21 November 4, 1cc Test, 1.5cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 22-23 November 5-6, 1.5cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 24 November 7, 1cc Test, 1.5cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 25-27 November 8-10, 1.5cc Anavar morning and night.

Day 28 November 11, 1cc Test, 1.5cc Anavar morning and night. <-- Anavar is out. Never will I take liquid Var again.

Day 29-30 November 12-13, Exemestane .5cc 


Yeah, liquid Anavar sucks. You never get the same dosing, the compound always falls out of solution so you have to boil or heat it up... ill get some pills next time. I feel some strength from it, but who knows. It wasn't bunk, but I got way more concentrated amounts closer to the bottom. Now just running Test.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 20, 2014)

So I haven't posted in awhile but I'm posting some mid cycle and current pics of my results. I do have a side effect going on at the moment and am seeking insight. I noticed some pressure revolving around prostate/bladder pressure and urination. After some research I came across AAS/AIH use linked to Prostatitis. Earlier in the cycle I noticed with urination some seminal fluid excretion, and again for the second time today, a noticeable amount of the same fluid was excreted. At first glance it seemed to be urine, but after a second look it resembled semen or possibly prostatic fluid. I am on my last week of PCT using Clomid at 50/50/50/50 and Nolvadex at 40/40/20/20. I'm not sure what this means, but I do know my libido was decreased mid cycle and has come back more progressively on PCT. Any past experience from veteran members would be awesome, thanks brothers!


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 20, 2014)

Quick reference on a thread I had found.


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy shit!!!! What did the juice do to your nose and mustache?


----------



## pg8629 (Mar 22, 2016)

How did your first cycle go bro? Hope u made some great gains!


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Aug 10, 2021)

pg8629 said:


> How did your first cycle go bro? Hope u made some great gains!


A day late and a dollar short.. but for what its worth, from this cycle on it kept getting better and better. And everything I did was alot of my own research, but also ALOT of support from the guys here. To this day I come here and at least stay as active as I can.

Since the most recent post of my heavy pinning days, I had a massive brain bleed and needed to get a decompressive craniectomy. This was not fun at all. Since then I've been off the juice. Soon I should be back in the game.


----------

